# Thanks Plbgbiz, got me out of a Jam today



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What was suppose to be a quickie, goes south in a hurry. Never had a cab;le this suck before. Got in a hurry because I'm slam with work and flipped my cable, bad too...... Thanks to Plbgbiz and his crew and there Jetters Northwest jetter, got the sewer flowing after I pulled my cable out with my van. Ended up being a 4" x 3' reducer causing the back ups also the cleanout was run over and probably had a peice of pvc fall into the sewer and plug it


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> What was suppose to be a quickie, goes south in a hurry. Never had a cab;le this suck before. Got in a hurry because I'm slam with work and flipped my cable, bad too...... Thanks to Plbgbiz and his crew and there Jetters Northwest jetter, got the sewer flowing after I pulled my cable out with my van. Ended up being a 4" x 3' reducer causing the back ups also the cleanout was run over and probably had a peice of pvc fall into the sewer and plug it


What type of cable?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Timing worked out so we could get there on short notice. 

Glad we got it open for you Will but that really sucks for the cable. I feel sick seeing it all twisted up. If you need some loaner cable while your waiting to get it replaced, just give me a call.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got about the same jetter set up as you. So far it has been a great investment. Since I have added it my K-1500 has been collecting dust.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job!

Hey Will, you need to change your signature line to "*PlgBiz* and I open sewers others can't." ...:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Great job!
> 
> Hey Will, you need to change your signature line to "*PlgBiz* and I open sewers others can't." ...:laughing:


Hey now, I may of had to reach deep into my playbook, but in the end the sewer is cleared. Sometimes it's who you know, not what you know


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

never seen a cable needing to get pulled out by a van before. i like that. that's great!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

a few years back I flipped a cable in a piece of 4" cast....pulled it out with my boss mans van. when It finally whipped out it slapped the house, breaking a window, cracked a big hunk out of the vinyl siding and slammed a huge dent in the back of the van...what a day that was


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a bummer on the cable. I have been there a few times. Broke my cable once trying to pull it out and had to dig up the line to retrieve it. Not a good day especially when your super busy.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

When I still worked on municipal end, we got our mainline camera stuck in a sewer. We had to hook the cable to one of the trucks to pull it out... glad the taxpayers had to cover that repair bill and not me!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had to pull stuck cables out a few times with van. Broke headlight once.. Feels good when it finally comes back. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Put the cable through a piece of pipe or throw some blankets over the cable before pulling with a vehicle.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will what type of cable and size was that?

I used to run around with a Rothenberger that was able to spin 7/8" cable like the K-60 and 1 1/4" cable like the K-1500. I thought the 7/8" cable was awesome I was able to carry in the machine with two rands of cable that totaled 150'. Till one day I was rodding a sewer in Addison, Il from a basement cleanout and the cable flipped on itself in the sewer. Took me hours to get it out of the sewer. I have not used the 7/8" cable since, that was about 15 or more years ago.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

HSI said:


> I've got about the same jetter set up as you. So far it has been a great investment. Since I have added it my K-1500 has been collecting dust.


You want to sell it?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

